# Waterfowl Habanero Snack Stix! Q-View HEAVY!



## coffee_junkie (Dec 15, 2011)

I have just recently been added to the moderation team for the Wild Game forum...totally sweeeeeet! I love thee forums and spend much of my time here in the wild game section. I thought I would introduce myself to the newbies and the oldies who haven't heard much from me or seen many of my projects. I try to spend time here to answer questions and be helpful but rarely take pics and post qview.

We had a pretty successful field hunt a couple of weeks ago, I decided to skip freezing the meat and get to work on some snack sticks. The local butcher shop had some habanero stick seasoning mix by excaliber???? Never heard of them but I would use their product again. 








Above is everything all cubed up. I used my metal detector to scan all of the waterfowl for steel pellets, I found 2....

The best way I have found to look is to slice the meat very thin and and scan each breast individually. I have ruined two cheaper grinders by hitting steel pellets.

This is a 50/50 pork to game mixture, in my pea brain the game has no fat, and the pork is around 80/20, so the sausage will be 10% fat...a little lean but hey....lets give er a try.







The 1HP grinder ready to go to work. Man I love this thing!







I see that a lot of people grind the pork then the game (or visa verse). I like to just toss some pork, then some game, etc... it seems to make a nice mixture for the first grind.







After mixing the seasonings and cure in by hand, I grind a second time. I also find that placing the once ground meat in the freezer for a couple of hours makes the second grind go way smoother. Here is the end result of the second grind.







Here is the end result of the stuffing. My first attempt at stuffing snack sticks and using these types of casings. The 11lb stuffer rocked! I will add some more water next time to make the stuffing a little easier.







Into the smoker.







Looking good! And almost done. This is my first succesful hot smoke with the AMPS, the dust works well, but have yet been able to keep the pellets going. I am sure it will come to me sooner or later.







Just got done taking a nice cold bath. 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Ready for the freezer!

These are so good, pretty spicy but even the kids like them!

Thanks for looking!


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 15, 2011)

OMG!

AWESOME!!!

Yup, those steel BB's would scare me too

Todd


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 15, 2011)

Great tip on scanning for BB's - awesome post too


----------



## bmudd14474 (Dec 15, 2011)

Looks great. I love my Cabela's grinder. I also noticed your stuffer. I have the same one.


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 15, 2011)

Hey Junkie can I borrow half of this thread. I told Craig (FPNMF) that I was gonna make some snack stick but I didn't take any Q-view and he wanted to see some so. What do you say????? JK I made some sticks out of beef and some pork for the wife. Mine are in the smoker as I type and mayb I'll post some smoking Q-view. But yours look good to me.


----------

